# Split/Second Problem mit Steuerung Lenkrad (Konfiguration)



## brennmeister0815 (8. September 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mir gerade *Split/Second* installiert und kann es leider nicht spielen. Das Problem ist die Konfiguration der Steuerung mit dem Lenkrad, ein Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 1) mit ClubSport-Pedalen.
Unter "Steuerung" habe ich "Joypad 1" ausgewählt. Alle anderen angebotenen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten lassen sich mit dem Lenkrad nicht belegen. O.K. Gas geben und bremsen funktioniert. Leider lässt sich das Auto nicht lenken  Bei der Konfiguration habe ich es aber m.E. korrekt eingerichtet:
Links - X-Achse Neg
Rechts - X-Achse Pos
Nun starte ich das Tutorial, kann Gas geben und bremsen, lenken lässt sich das Auto aber nicht  Was stimmt hier nicht? Was muss getan werden, dass sich das Auto korrekt mit dem Lenkrad steuern lässt?
Von hier aus schon mal herzlichen Dank


----------



## aloha84 (9. September 2010)

Versuch mal mit xpadder das xbox 360 pad zu emulieren, damit müsste es gehen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. September 2010)

Danke Für den Tipp! 
Werde dies mal ausprobieren, Info ob es funktioniert hat, folgt. Hm, hat sonst niemand dieses Problem Lenkrad/Split-Second


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2010)

Hallo 'aloha84' und alle zusammen!
Hmmm, der Tipp mit Xpadder scheint nicht so optimal zu sein. Ich erhielt die Info, dass Xpadder Tastatur und Maus auf ein GamePad emuliert. Von Lenkrad ist da nicht die Rede  Dann kam noch der Tipp, den XBOX 360 Controller Emulator auszuprobieren... Hat dazu jemand Tipps & Tricks?! Bin dahingehend absolut Newbie 
Thx


----------



## Lexx (14. September 2010)

xpadder ist rindergülle.

propier mal mehrmals die lenkradkonfiguration zu wiederholen.
auch bei mir ist das oft eine krux..

hab zwar nur ein MS Sidewinder FF Wheel, aber bei "arcade"-spielen 
oft schwierigkeiten einer sauberen, korrekten konfiguration.

bei "simulationen" wie rfactor, lfs etc nie probleme.

denke das liegt daran, daß wheels heute nicht mehr sehr populär sind.
und für funracer à la split second vermuteten die hersteller eher gamepads.

was mich mehr entsetzt ist die tatsache, daß du ein porsche gt3 mit 
clubsport-pedalen verwendest (das sind doch die metallenen??) und es
mit schrott wie diesem game quälen willst..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> was mich mehr entsetzt ist die tatsache, daß du ein porsche gt3 mit clubsport-pedalen verwendest (das sind doch die metallenen??) und es mit schrott wie diesem game quälen willst..


Jaja, das GT3 RS mit ClubSport-Pedalen ist -fast- zu gut für dieses Spiel. Wollte es auch einfach mal zum 'abschalten' zocken, nicht viel nachdenken bzw. konzentrieren, einfach daddeln. Zum 'richtigen' zocken gibt's die einschlägig bekannten Simulations "Schwergewichte"- und NfS Shift 
Hmmm, habe es einige Male ausprobiert, dem Spiel mein Lenkrad 'schmackhaft' zu machen. Das Proggi verweigert sich beharrlich, die gewünschten Funktionen auszuführen 
Bitte gerne weitere Tipps, Tricks, how-to's usw. Freue mich auf Feedback, thx!


----------



## Lexx (14. September 2010)

schon mal mit einem profil eines "ähnlichen" wheels als basis probiert?

schon auch mal auf bei fanatech nachgesehen?
die haben ja einen deutsch-ordentlichen deutschen support.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2010)

Jap, gute Idee  Werde mal bei Fanatec anfragen. Unabhängig davon, falls jemand noch eine Idee zur Problösung hat- hier her damit ,thx !
Stay tuned


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. September 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
sooo, jetzt habe ich die ganze Support-Anfrage-Tour durch: Es ist nichts zu machen, Split/Second will auf PC partout keine Lenkräder unterstützen 
Zudem kommt die fehlende Unterstützung für Ati's Eyefinity. In der vollen Auflösung 3-1 Landscape mit 3 24"-Monitoren ist das dargestellte Bild dermaßen verzerrt, dass einem alles vergeht. Ergo auf nur einem 24"-Monitor mit _GamePad_ zocken  Ehrlich gesagt bin ich _kein_ Fürsprecher der Zocker-Handschmeichler...
Nun ja,   Resümee: Ein sehr unterhaltsamer Arcade-Raser auf Crossover-Plattform , welcher für den PC geradezu schlampig umgesetzt
 wurde!


----------

